# Apacolypto review



## Jerm357

:TWell Mel Gibson does it again, Apacolypto is a visually Breathtaking thrill ride through the jungle. I was on the edge of my seat through the whole movie. I found the characters to be believable same with the plot. The Movie is subcaptioned, but fits in with the story well, I didn't even notice after the begening scene. I also think that the movie would not have had the same impact if it were dubbed in english. It just would not have seemed as real. There is a lot of gore in this film which some may say was over the top but I feel it worked well with this film. The sound was also a winner for me. The DVD has a DTS sound track which I thought was put to great use with all of the low frequency drums beats and the good use of surround effects. Over all I think this movie was great. I would give it 8/10 But, I do favor jungle movies. Eather way Im sure most will enjoy this movie alot as I did. See it :bigsmile: 

http://video.movies.go.com/apocalypto/


----------



## Sonnie

I think I want to see this movie. I'm assuming the audio is not the English language... similar to Passion of Christ... and Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## nova

I'm looking forward to seeing it too. I rented it last night. I May watch it after the Jazz game tonight. I believe there is an English track on the disk, but you are right, the original soundtrack is NOT in English.


----------



## Jerm357

Sonnie said:


> I think I want to see this movie. I'm assuming the audio is not the English language... similar to Passion of Christ... and Pan's Labyrinth?


Yes, there is no english language track, only english subtitled, but I feel the real language spoke has a real effect on the film. It realy is worth seeing(trust me). You realy get used to the reading of sub tech after awile. After the first fifteen minutes you've read the most your going to read, the rest is only one line sentences. How did you feel about Pan's? Ive realy been wanting to see it but the subtitles threw me off? (ironic hua) How bad were they?


----------



## Hakka

I ordered this and Pan's Labyrinth about 2 weeks ago, it seems to have gone missing somewhere between Florida and Australia, have to wait 2 more weeks before they send a replacement. Not happy as I'm hanging out to see both of them.

Hakka.


----------



## Sonnie

Jerm357 said:


> Yes, there is no english language track, only english subtitled, but I feel the real language spoke has a real effect on the film. It realy is worth seeing(trust me). You realy get used to the reading of sub tech after awile. After the first fifteen minutes you've read the most your going to read, the rest is only one line sentences. How did you feel about Pan's? Ive realy been wanting to see it but the subtitles threw me off? (ironic hua) How bad were they?


I wouldn't say they were bad, although I'm certainly not used to it. It does take some getting use to being able to read and keep up with the flow of the film both at the same time. It sounds like more reading in Pan's than in Apacolyto.


----------



## nova

Whoops,... I am mistaken. I thought I'd read somewhere that there was an English dubbed track on the disk? Apparently not.


----------



## Sonnie

I rented and watched this movie last night. Excellent movie! I agree with Jerm that the gore might have been a bit extreme, but getting past that, it is a really good story of survival and endurance. It had me thinking back to the days of Rambo to an extent. 

I'd recommend it, not for children or the faint at heart.

PQ was superb... SQ was good.

:4stars:


----------

